# 8000 km road trip report



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello everyone. I just came back from my vacation in Utah and here are some new things about X-Trail I have learned. 
I travelled about 8000 kms in 12 days. Slept mostly in the car (3" foam - way more comfortable than hotel beds). 
Fuel consumption was about 9L/100 kms depending on average speed (as low as 8L while driving 80kmh and as high as 10 doing 140).
I find the X-Trail pretty comfortable for long trips (unlike my old company Focus where more than 400k per day would put you in the wheel chair (bad seat design)). The cruise control together with drive by wire trothle worked great.
On this trip I also tried to take the X-Trail off road but I'm affraid I picked wrong location. Utah is known as the place with some most difficult 4x4 trails in North America. I tried an "intermediate" difficulty trail but it proved to be little too much. While the ground clearance and aproach angles are very good the lack of low range makes it really hard on clutch going over bigger rocks.
Overall I'm really happy with its off road capabilities.
I'll resize and post some pics later this week.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Please pics, I want to see pics of XTys at USA locations (poor guys, they don't got Xtys).


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Please pics, I want to see pics of XTys at USA locations (poor guys, they don't got Xtys).


Ok, I'm working on it. It was kinda cool not to see any other X-Trail for two weeks. I noticed some people checking it out but mostly americans don't seem to be interested in anything smaller than Grand Cherokee


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> Ok, I'm working on it. It was kinda cool not to see any other X-Trail for two weeks. I noticed some people checking it out but mostly americans don't seem to be interested in anything smaller than Grand Cherokee


That's likely one of the main reasons why the X-Trail is not sold in the states.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

*Ok, here are the pics*









somewhere in Utah









Canyonlands N.P.









Death Valley


















Capitol Reef N.P.









more Canyonlands - the picture doesn't show how rough this trail was

Of course I took other shots without X-Trail in the picture 
but I don't think you would be interested in those ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Very Nice pics Mike :thumbup: 

It's always nice to see the exy in an off-road environment.

Good stuff.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Amazing!

worthy of a next X-Trail brochure !


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

We did a cross-country trek to Utah 3 years ago with a brand new 02 Altima. Went from Ottawa to Salt Lake City, and back. Put on 10,000 clicks but have some great memories.

Some of the most beautiful rugged nature in Utah, but the urban sprawl and lack of trees can get depressing at times.

...jww


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

:thumbup: Very Nice Pic


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice Job Mike, excellent Pictures!!

So would you say the low end torque was lacking on those difficult sections?


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Nice Job Mike, excellent Pictures!!
> 
> So would you say the low end torque was lacking on those difficult sections?


Well, we are talking extreme low end. To prevent damage to the car I needed to go very very slow. In first gear I would have to be somewhere around 1000 rpm. That's almost idle speed. If I had let's say 3:1 low range transfer case I could go the same speed at 3000 rpm.
But again, that's not what I bought this car for.


----------

